# Dud Eggs



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

So, my cockatiel, Minnie, is on her second, um...round? I guess you'd call it, of dud eggs. A few months ago she layed four, and then just a week or two ago, she started laying again. There are seven now. I think she's done laying this "clutch" and has been for a few days, but she still sits on them. Every now and then she'll perch and then want out of her cage. I'll take her out for a few hours, and then put her back in. Then she continues sitting on them at the bottom of the cage. 

I'd really like to remove them soon. I know I should wait until she's lost interest in them, but she really hasn't....Can I just remove them? It's been a while, and I'm not sure if her interest will really change at all...Will she try to replace them if I throw them out, or will she not mind?


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I would appreciate an answer quickly!! Sorry, I'm having extreme cleanup time right now, trying to get rid of those nasty moths, and the eggs keep getting in my way. Haha!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I would leave them...she will more than likely lay more if you remove them and that will be dangerous for her health. Especially since she is "tending to them" she is probably pretty hormonal right now and if her eggs all of a sudden disappear she may have a problem with that. My suggestion...leave em


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

You could replace them with little fake eggs. I read that someone boiled them and then put them back in the nest, but I am not sure how to go about that...wish I was more help.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah....Somehow that's the answer I expected. Sigh. 

I am cleaning, and the eggs are obviously at the bottom of the cage, if I touch them and move them for a little bit so I can clean up, will she get angry? Will she abandon the eggs? Or does it not matter?


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I think you can take them out and clean the cage and then put them back in...the exact same place...I would suggest take her out if the cage and do not let her see you move them though


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Your welcome


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Start working on reducing her hormone levels so she stops laying infertile eggs, which is an unnecessary strain on her health. The long nights treatment (12 to 14 hours of uninterrupted darkness every night) is effective with most tiels, and if it's not enough for yours there are more techniques near the bottom of http://cockatielcottage.net/egg_laying.html


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I've heard of that several places. I've been a bit lazy about it, but I think I'm going to actually try that, because the eggs and her hormones are annoying me. Hopefully it will help!


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Another question I have:

Is petting her on her backside (not her head or neck, I mean her actual lower backside) will that cause her to be more hormonal and will it cause her to want to lay dud eggs? I heard that somewhere, I can't remember exactly where.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv just herd its the back but i have no idea where on the back
I think i be ok as lucky is on and off touchy lol


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, I don't continuously pet her back there, but every now and then I do.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, petting a hen anywhere on the back is sexually stimulating. In the wild, the only time a hen gets touched there is when a male climbs aboard for mating.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

That makes a lot of sense. I was pretty sure I had heard that somewhere. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, I have a simmilar problem. My Female Abby, has laid three clutches in the last six months, and none hatched. She is about a year and a half, and the male is two years old. They mate all the time and she lays four to five egg clutches, they just stop sitting on them after about two weeks. I am going to wait untlill they leave this latest clutch and then clean them out and sepparate them. I think she may be getting tired. I want desperately to breed these two, how do I help them get it right?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well what's your set-up like? Have you candled the eggs? Are they actual duds or DIS (dead in shell)? A lot of factors can lead to that, but separating them to give her a break would be a good idea especially since there hasn't been any babies yet.


----------

